# Looking For Stud Reccomendations



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

My female will be coming into season in early june and I am looking for a great stud. here is her pedigree http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/489232.html

her hips and elbows have been checked and she is training for a little schutzhund as well as some detection work. I would like opinions and reccomendations as to a stud that would be a good match. Please include contact info for stud owner. I am located in victorville ca, about 75 minutes noth east of los angeles 30 minutes from barstow. Thanks Greg


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

i think most people would want to know about the dog's drives, temperament, personality, etc. before they would recommend a stud....


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

she has medium drives, I am looking to increase drives. Her tempement is good her nerves are very stable she is clear headed and even tempered. Not handler aggressive or sensitive. I am looking for availability of a good stud and would like to have something set up no later than late may.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I was gonna suggest Merlin till I saw that your bitch is a Merlin daughter :lol:

Is your bitch typical for Merlin progeny? Out of curiosity for my own purposes....

If your bitch is medium drive then what are you breeding her for? Or are you basing it on the pedigree? What do you see in the bitch that makes her interesting to you for breeding?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

How is her willingness? What is her personality like? Is she pretty much crazy about you, or distant.

Could care less about drives with a brood bitch, just make sure the male is extreme, and it tends to work itself out nicely.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

When I saw that her drives are medium I mean prey and play drives are medium. She is very interested in me. Her food drive is off the charts, she tracks at an fh level. Her desire to search is great she will work and work for food. I would like to breed her to increase prey drive because i feel that is where she is lacking the most, its good but not over the top crazy like I prefer.

Merlin progeny I have seen several dozen and have seen only a few that were really good in my opinion. Most are good club level dogs but not great. I used to own her sister who had very little drive. I have seen her half brother who is very nice and I have tried to urchase on many occassions.

I agree that what I am looking for is an extreme driven male I think it would balance out nicely. I saw what her sister produced when she was bred to male that was 3-3, 4 on fero and that litter was very nice. 

Mike if you have other Merlin progeny questions let me know I have worked and seen alot.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I know nothing about GSD pedigrees or lines  That said, there are some nice males training at Pete Medina's place in Riverside CA right now. Might be worth contacting him and coming down for a training session to check them out. Just make sure Pete let's people know you are coming so they can bring their dogs out. I know they have a variety of pedigrees, just because they talk about the various dogs they are bred on and it's not always the same name


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks Kadi where do you train?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I pretty much train wherever I can hook up with my decoy, or a couple friends for obed (then I end up decoying  ). Usually that is at Pete's place in Riverside (Golden State Sch club) or on Camp Pendleton. Sometimes we train in Escondido. I also go up to LA once in awhile to train with friends there.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

There are some very nice males out in California...Anne Kent of Adlerstein has a nice Tom son-Jabina Haig- and an Aron Bracheler See son-Jabina Pedro. Both males have progeny working in sport. 2 excellent Asko sons I know of are Mucke Vortkamp and Quinn Lippetal, both are also KKL-1 males competing at top levels. Not sure if Tarzan Tiekerhook is still breeding-that would bring in the extreme drives you are looking for. He's a Yoschy son....


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Stay away from anything with Lord in it........not such a good deal in my experience. You CAN get nice stuff, but...........not worth the risk. I would stick to teikerhook stuff as it seems to compliment or at least override the weird thresholds that I have seen with Lord in the pedigree dogs.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I've also hear that Merlin ( Pedro) doesn't reproduce himself. But then again he is a great dog with even a better handler. Sir Wallace

I've got a prey monster. He is a UFO van Guy's Hof cousin. Bentley is nine years old and going strong. His titles are ASR-1, SchH2.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

just out of wanting to increase what little knowledge i have jeff--what kind of "weird" thresholds have you seen with Lord? i love the tiekerhook dogs just based on what they do/produce. but i really know nothing about bloodlines, which is why i ask ...bla bla bla


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Well for example, Jinxie is a Lord grandaughter (and the germans don't lie HA)
She has high prey drive, but also a high threshold for prey. Defense is not so high, but the avoidance is right there as well.

When people first see her, they think she is a low drive dog. Then you get past that STUPID threshold, and you find a dog that will run herself to death. I almost did that to her once. Ooooops.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

I am will probably not do a tiekerhook type breeding as I will be getting a pregnant bitch from Koos late summer already bred by Max. I would like something off Fero and perhaps Mink. i would appreciate any suggestions. 

I do agree that Merlin does not reproduce himself. He is one hell of a dog with a super trainer, but having seen dozens of his progeny from several bitches I have only seen 2 great dogs.


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

Greg did you mean you want something free of Fero and Mink?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Mark Sacoccio (helper near Riverside) has a real nice Asko v d Lutter son, Mink/Fero free. The dog has super drives. He's an ex police dog.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

No I meant I would like something that includes fero or mink. I just looked at your website michelle is torro available for stud?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Of course, there's always *Ron*! :mrgreen: Tee hee! You'd just have to be willing to ship the female to NC to be bred. I don't _think_ they have any frozen semen or anything, but you'd just have to ask if you were interested.


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

I sent you an e-mail, Greg. He is 9 and just sired a litter this year with another on the way. I also have frozen semen from him.

If he's not what you're looking for pedigree wise- there are some other nice males in this region right now, also.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

I ust emailed you back Michelle. Also I am looking for an addittional female preferably already titled. Please let me know if anyone knows of any available.


----------

